# Aire 130D with frame pictures



## Flynnfishn (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello All. I'm possibly going to buy a used Air3 130 D. The guy selling it is a friend of friend, and I'm having trouble getting any pictures of it. I know it has an nrs frame with two dry boxes, a seat in the back and a lean bar up front. My concern is how much room there is in the 13 foot since I'm use to 14-15 foot rafts. Any pictures you have of the 130 D with your setup would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------

